# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  मध्यम आयु वर्ग के पुरुषों के लिए वज़न कम करने के कुछ सर्वोत्तम उपाय

## Krishna

आज कल की भागदौड़-भरी जीवनशैली और अनियमित खान-पान और रहन-सहन के चलते अधिकांश व्यक्तियों की प्रमुख समस्या है मोटापा। मोटापा तमाम बीमारियों जैसे, डायबीटीज, हाई बीपी, दिल की बीमारियों आदि का कारण बनता है। खासतौर पर मध्यम आयु वर्ग के पुरुषों के लिए यह एक बड़ी समस्या बनता जा रहा है। लेकिन वजन कम करने के लिए अनेकों प्रयास करने के बाद भी कोई बार सकारात्मक परिणाम प्राप्त नहीं हो पाते। जिसका कारण मोटापा कम करने की ठीक रणनिति ना होना है। लेकिन ऐसा करना असंभव नहीं है, मध्यम आयु वर्ग के पुरुष भी अपना मोटापा कम कर सकते हैं। तो चलिये जानते हैं कि ये पुरुष किस प्रकार अपना मोटापा कम कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

\....................................

----------


## Krishna

कई पुरुष (विशेषकर मध्यम आयु वर्ग वाले) जिम में घंटों पसीना बहाकर या केवल एक खीरे या तरबूज के सहारे दिन गुज़ार कर मोटापा कम करने की कोशिश करते हैं। लेकिन सच तो यह है कि वजन कम करने का केवल यही सही तरीका नहीं है। दरअसल मोटापा कम करने के लिए व्यायाम के साथ-साथ कुछ स्वस्थ आदतों को अपनाने की जरूरत भी होती है। उदाहरण के तौर पर हर इंसान की कैलरी की जरूरत अलग हो सकती है। आपकी उम्र, सेक्स, वजन, मेटाबॉलिजम और कामकाज पर निर्भर करता है कि आपको कितनी कैलरी की आवश्यकता होती है। आमतौर पर महिलाओं को रोजाना 2000 और पुरुषों को 2500 कैलरी की आवश्यकता होती है। तो अपनी डाइट को लेकर सचेत रहें।

----------


## Krishna

*वास्तविक लक्ष्य ही बनाएं*तीन महीने में दस किलो वजन घटाने की कोशिश करना, जबकि पहले आपने कभी डाइट कंट्रोल या व्यायाम न किया हो तो पूरी तरह अवास्तविक ही होगा। दरअसल वे वेट लॉस कार्यक्रम, जिनमें बहुत मेहनत करनी पड़े और जो आपकी जीवनशैली और दिनचर्या के अनुरूप ना हों, वह भला कैसे सफल हो सकते हैं। यह किसी भी तरह से तर्कसंगत नहीं है। इसलिए बेहतर होगा कि आप धीरे-धीरे वजन घटाने की कोशिश करें। इसमें जल्दबाजी करना हानिकारक ही होगा।

----------


## Krishna

*ज़रूरी व्यायाम*आपकी उम्र चाहे कुछ भी हो, अपने दैनिक जीवन में आप व्यायाम को महत्वपूर्ण स्थान दें। व्यायाम का तरीका तैराकी, टेनिस खेलना, तेज चलना या एरोबिक्स कुछ भी हो सकता है। इससे बेहतर कुछ नहीं है कि घर के कामकाज के बीच ही अपनी कमर को कम करें। आप वॉकिंग कर सकते हैं। जब भी मौका मिले वॉक पर निकल जाएं। एक घंटे वॉक करने से 300 कैलरी तक बर्न होती हैं। वहीं ऊंचाई पर वॉक करने पर से एक घंटे में 400 कैलरी तक बर्न होती हैं। तैराकी भी एक कमाल की एक्सरसाइज़ है, इससे मसल्स मजबूत होती हैं और इसमें पूरे शरीर पर असर पड़ता है। तैराकी से एक घंटे में लगभग 400 कैलरी बर्न होती हैं। आप साइकलिंग भी कर सकते हैं, साइकलिंग से शरीर का निचला हिस्सा टोन होता है और इससे एक घंटे में 350 कैलरी तक बर्न होती हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*डाइट कंट्रोल * वजन कम करने के लिए आपको अपनी डाइट को संतुलित करना होगा। इसका मतलब यह नहीं कि आपको बहुत कम खाना होगा। डाइट कंट्रोल से आशय है कि आप पौष्टिक भोजन सही समय पर और सही तरीके से खाएं। इससे फर्क आप जरूर महसूस कर सकते हैं। हानिकारक भोजन का सेवन ना करें जैसे डजंक फूड, तला हुआ, बासा और अधिक मिर्च-मसाले का भोजन आदि। 
हां नाश्ता हर हाल में बेहद महत्वपूर्ण होता है। नाश्ता हमारे पूरे दिन की पोषण संबंधी आवश्यकताओं को पूरा करता है, जिसमें कार्बोहाइड्रेट्स, प्रोटीन, विटामिन और खनिज शामिल होने चाहिए। इसलिए नाश्ता हमेशा अच्छा करें।

----------

